# Pendejo



## mjscott

_"pendejo"_

Okay, so my Spanish is limited....
Thanks!


----------



## alc112

Pendejo es a dirtyword

Make (or do??) a search with that word. I remember that we discussed this once or twice


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola MJ,

It's an insult.  It also means public _pubic_ hair, so you may deduce the reference.

Here is part of the RAE definition:

pendejo.
    (Del lat. *pectinicŭlus; de pecten, -ĭnis, pubis).
    1. m. Pelo que nace en el pubis y en las ingles.
    2. m. coloq. Hombre cobarde y pusilánime.
    3. m. coloq. Hombre tonto, estúpido.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## araceli

Hello:
Pubic  
Regards.


----------



## Vidal

It can be used in different meanings, the most commom one is that refers to a woman ho goes for sex with a lot of different mans. You can also  use it to say that a woman or a man are rather ugly, but its is used as a funny word, not to offend directly to someone.


----------



## cuchuflete

araceli said:
			
		

> Hello:
> Pubic
> Regards.



Thanks for catching my error!


----------



## Maeron

It depends on the country; in general terms, the further south, the "cleaner" the word. There was a famous incident in March 2004 when Hugo Chávez spoke of  Bush as a "_pendejo_." This was widely reported in the English-language media as "a**hole", which would be the equivalent in vulgarity in Mexico. But in Venezuelan terms, what Chávez called him was more like a "simpleton" or "twirp"; somewhat insulting, but not such a vulgar word.

A Mexican once recounted to me how he nearly fell off his chair when he heard a Peruvian friend say to her mother "_Ay, mamá, no seas tan pendeja_". In South America, the word isn't so crude and vulgar; she was just saying something like "Oh, Mom, don't be silly". The same sentence spoken by a Mexican doesn't bear thinking about!


----------



## araceli

De nada, Cuchufléte, ya me preguntaba cuál era el pelo público...  
Pendejo se le dice en la Argentina a un joven, en forma algo despectiva.
Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

In Argentina it's used to refer to young people, it hasn't its original sense, and it's a little derogative: "Qué pendejos éstos!" You can also say, as a joke (when you aren't soooooo young):"¡Pero si soy un/a pendejo/a todavía!". It's familiar, though.


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia sucede como en Venezuela. El uso de "pendejo" es bastante comun y aunque se puede usar como insulto, se ha convertido en  un sinonimo de "tonto" y "pendejada", de tonteria.
De modo que la palabra se puede llegar a oir en frases como "Te traje de regalo una pendejadita"... "Luis y Julio se pasan el dia hablando pendejadas", etc.


----------



## mjscott

Thanks, folks. I find it most interesting that the word changes meaning and strength depending on who is saying it and to whom.
Thanks again.


----------



## dirtywriggles

In Barcelona recently, my friend was calling everyone "pendejo": taxi drivers, waiters, you name it. He thought it was a frienly term, like "pal", or "mate" or something. Then these local guys at a cafe pointed out his error. Lucky he didn't get punched but it was pretty funny.

Anyway, they said it was much the same as "cabron".


----------



## Mita

¡Hola! 
En Chile, pendejo:
1. Forma despectiva para referirse a los niños (también se les dice "cabros chicos"). 
2. Vello púbico.
3. También puede significar inmaduro.


			
				dirtywriggles said:
			
		

> In Barcelona recently, my friend was calling everyone "pendejo": taxi drivers, waiters, you name it. He thought it was a friendly term, like "pal", or "mate" or something. Then these local guys at a cafe pointed out his error. Lucky he didn't get punched but it was pretty funny.
> 
> Anyway, they said it was much the same as "cabron".


 Jajaj xD

Saludos pendejísticos


----------



## Whisky con ron

beatrizg said:
			
		

> En Colombia sucede como en Venezuela. El uso de "pendejo" es bastante comun y aunque se puede usar como insulto, se ha convertido en un sinonimo de "tonto" y "pendejada", de tonteria.
> De modo que la palabra se puede llegar a oir en frases como "Te traje de regalo una pendejadita"... "Luis y Julio se pasan el dia hablando pendejadas", etc.


 
De acuerdo con la prima neogranadina.  En Vzla pendejo significa tonto y no es un insulto fuerte.  

Yo mas de una vez me he referido a mí misma como pendeja "que pendeja soy, se me olvidaron las llaves".  Otra palabra que se usa para tonto es "bolsa", hay algún otro país donde signifique lo mismo?


----------



## suso26

pen-dejo en México es lo mismo que "a-s-s-h-o-l-e" o  "j-e-r-k"...(imbecil, idiota, menso, bruto, estupido, zonzo..)
pen-dejada es como "bull-shit".. (silly things, stupidity)  

Significado Real: Pelo púbico.. 

ah! y es cierto lo que dice whiskey..  a veces no es tan grosero, dependiendo del contexto/situación. (Con personas con las que se tiene demasiada confianza).


----------



## Natalya

Hola a todos, en Argentina utilizas la palabra pendejo cuando te refieres a alguien que se comporto o hizo algo mal o estupido. Tambien cuando estas enojado con alguien y le gritas "pendejo" o "pendeja". Tambien refiere al pelo pubico.


----------



## nogard

Es cierto, pero tambien en modo cariñoso. O sea, a mi hermano le deigo: Qué hacés, cómo andás pendejo?. Es porque es 10 años menor que yo, claro.


----------



## rayb

beatrizg said:
			
		

> En Colombia sucede como en Venezuela. El uso de "pendejo" es bastante comun y aunque se puede usar como insulto, se ha convertido en un sinonimo de "tonto" y "pendejada", de tonteria.
> De modo que la palabra se puede llegar a oir en frases como "Te traje de regalo una pendejadita"... "Luis y Julio se pasan el dia hablando pendejadas", etc.


 
Al igual que en Venezuela y Colombia, como señala Beatrizg, en Chile, "pendejo" es una palabra bastante corriente. En efecto, aunque nadie ignora que el origen de la palabra es un vello púbico, másculino o femenino, quizás por analogía "pendejo/a" es utilizado tb para: un joven, un inmaduro, un ignorante o una persona de baja estatura.


----------



## graneatyfull

Thank you all for your fast and thorough replies. I really appreciate it. This phrase has had me stumped for quite some time. Once again, Thank you.
Graneatyfull


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

You use it to refer to the younger people, it can be children, or anybody who's younger than you and you can use it in a friendly way or in an offensive way, like when you say "estos pendejos de mierda están saliendo cada vez más flojos e irresponsables". You can use it to refer how immautre you are yet, like when you say "Sí, es verdad que todavía soy un pendejo". In fact, I use that phrase a lot...jijijiji


----------



## Henrik Larsson

En España no creo que use "pendejo", jamás lo he oído.


----------



## aporter17

This thread has been well explored, but I wanted to offer my two cents...

This word is very popular in Mexican slang, and I have heard it used predominantly to describe someone as a simpleton.  A secondary use would be to describe someone as cowardly.  A terciary use would be to describe someone as physically weak.

"Pendejadas" are unintelligent comments or commentaries.


----------



## graneatyfull

Thank you for taking the time to answer my question.
Graneatyfull


----------



## Sirmidas

if you direct the word "Pendeho" at someone in a heated conversation, you just called them an "asshole"


----------



## SaritaSarang

yes it means asshole i hear it all the time from people from mexico


----------



## VEROCley

pendejo. 
 (Del lat. *pectinicŭlus; de pecten, -ĭnis, pubis). 
 1. m. Pelo que nace en el pubis y en las ingles. 
 2. m. coloq. Hombre cobarde y pusilánime. 
 3. m. coloq. Hombre tonto, estúpido. 
 4. m. coloq. pendón ( persona de vida irregular y desordenada). 
 5. m. And. muérdago. 
 6. m. And. Especie de calabaza. 
 7. m. vulg. Arg. y Ur. Chico, adolescente. 
 8. m. despect. coloq. Cuba. Persona cobarde.


----------



## Guess What?

Pendejo is an informal way to call someone who you don´t consider as mature as you.


----------



## bendejo

hello i need help with the "bendejo" my cousin called me that when we were kids. Not sure of the spelling. thanks


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

bendejo said:
			
		

> hello i need help with the "bendejo" my cousin called me that when we were kids. Not sure of the spelling. thanks


The word is "*p*endejo" and it's a slang word that basically means dumb-ass.


----------



## robertov

Welcome to the forum.

I think the word was actually "pendejo' which means 'pubic hair"
As jcm points out, it is used as a derogatory term (predictable) with meaning varying between regions. jcm's is probably the most widespread.


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

jcminthedriversseat said:
			
		

> The word is "*p*endejo" and it's a slang word that basically means dumb-ass.


 
I guess there are other meanings but at least Mexicans, and I think other Latin Americans, say this to mean you're a dumb-ass.


----------



## elavedepaso

Pendejo does literally mean pubic hair, but it means Idiot (dumb-ass) or coward when referring to a person. If you are in Southern South America it can also just be slang for "kid". El


----------



## Leonel Junior

Nope, I will nerver refer to it as pubic hair. Believe me, I hear that word everyday around here
If your cousin called you that it was because she, he wanted to tell you dumb ass. I think it's like saying stupid, idiot, good for nothing, etc.


----------



## robertov

The derogatory meaning of the word, derives from its main meaning (pubic hair).


----------



## ana55

pendejo is indeed, pubic hair, usualy used with a derogatory connotation.
In Latin America, in Spain they would not even understand the word...
Howver, it would not sound offensive if you say:
"de pendejo iba al rio..." = I used to go to the river when i was a kid


----------



## Moritzchen

Pendejo is pubic hair.
In most Latin american countries it is used to mean dumb ass or asshole,
and as Elevade said, in Uruguay and Argentina it´s a derogatory term for kid.


----------



## elavedepaso

Not to bog down the forum, but I had an argentinian friend about a year back. I went with her to her home where I stood _boquiabierto_ when I heard her call her 3 year old son _pendejo_ without him doing anything to deserve such crude treatment. Lol. It it still a bit hard to get over.


----------



## Leonel Junior

Actually if you say it like that it would still sound offensive to me.
De pendejo iba al rio = i WOULD BE AN IDIOT IF I GO TO THE RIVER.
But that's just me, remember i hear that word around here all the time.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes Leonel because you understand it as meaning dumb ass. But it´s saying "As a kid I used to go to the river." And believe me, it is used quite a lot over there also, meaning kid. As you know there are many words that mean different things in different areas.


----------



## Txiri

The word obviously has divergent meanings around the Spanish speaking world.  In the Cuban vernacular, a pendejada is a foolish or stupid act.


----------



## ana55

Justo eso... Una pendajada is a ffolish act, usually by young people, such as teenagers.


----------



## Moritzchen

No sé nena, porque hay algunos políticos por allá que hace cada pendejada... y de pendejos (a la argentine) tienen poco.


----------



## Sammo

> The word is "pendejo" and it's a slang word that basically means dumb-ass.


Dumbass es demasiado indulgente para ser una traducción de "pendejo".  Llamando a una persone un "pendejo" es igual a llamando a una persona un "asshole".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, I must say that I see it as a pretty ugly tradition calling children this way. I do not know much about the status of children in Latin American society but this particular example does not sound very inspiring.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Leonel Junior said:


> Actually if you say it like that it would still sound offensive to me.
> De pendejo iba al rio = i WOULD BE AN IDIOT IF I GO TO THE RIVER.


The problem is that the sentence means "I used to go to the river when I was a kid", as ana55 correctly translated.

Look at DRAE

*pendejo**.*
(Del lat. _*pectinicŭlus_; de _pecten, -ĭnis_, pubis).
*7.* m. vulg._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Chico, adolescente.

However, this is incomplete. It should be

*pendejo, ja**.*
(Del lat. _*pectinicŭlus_; de _pecten, -ĭnis_, pubis).
*7.* m y f. vulg._ Arg.,_ _Ur. _y_ Chile_ Chico, adolescente. 

As a Mexican you are thinking in 

*pendejo**.*
(Del lat. _*pectinicŭlus_; de _pecten, -ĭnis_, pubis).
*3.* m. coloq. Hombre tonto, estúpido.

In Mexico our sentence means "I was such an idiot that I used to go to the river".


----------



## Vivero

In the dictionary (Real Academia Española), pendejo has 9 possible meanings, and you have covered most of them. Only a bit of organisation is needed. Let's see:

> 1. pubis hair [my personal opinion is that this meaning is not used at all, in any country; the dict. says that it is used everywhere. *It is not vulgar or slang*, but just a common name for the pubis hair]
> 2. (informal) A coward, fainthearted, timorous, weak man [I never heard the word with this meaning; the dict. says that it is also "general spanish"]
> 3. (informal) a stupid or silly man [¡that's the meaning I recognize! Not only, but mainly, in México; for the dict., it is used everywhere]
> 4. (informal) an unreliable person, with low level ethic and bad behaviour [I never heard the word in this sense]
> 5. (in Andalusia, a region, soon a nation, of Spain) mistletoe [Any andalusian around there?]
> 6 (in Andalusia) a kind of pumpkin or gourd [never heard...]
> 7 (vulgar, Argentina and Uruguay)  boy,  male teenager [we already know this, thanks to elavedepaso and ana55. Thank you!]
> 8 (informal, derogatory, in Cuba) A coward, fainthearted,... man [we already know this, thanks to... sorry, I don't remember ]
> 9  (informal, in Peru) An astute, crafty person [maybe...]

Well, it's a complex word!


----------



## abbaaccddc

Setwale_Charm said:


> Well, I must say that I see it as a pretty ugly tradition calling children this way. I do not know much about the status of children in Latin American society but this particular example does not sound very inspiring.


You are being judgmental. First you should know the etimology of the word. I read that in old times adults would call adolescents or children "pendejos" because they were behaving in a supposedly adult way, as if they already had pubic hair. This usage is obviously colloquial and probably vulgar, but not necessarily derogatory as you seem to imply.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

abbaaccddc said:


> You are being judgmental. First you should know the etimology of the word. I read that in old times adults would call adolescents or children "pendejos" because they were behaving in a supposedly adult way, as if they already had pubic hair. This usage is obviously colloquial and probably vulgar, but not necessarily derogatory as you seem to imply.


 

 I was just asking. I am thinking of moving to Latin America some day and want to know more. I have been told that the word Pendejo is also used just as an abusive term in some countries with reference to anyone you wish to offend.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Setwale_Charm said:


> I have been told that the word Pendejo is also used just as an abusive term in some countries with reference to anyone you wish to offend.


 
It's an either/or situation. When it's used in reference to kids it's not insulting, although a little vulgar.


----------



## Barbara S.

In the U.S. children are called "kids" and that is not very respectful either, since a kid is a young goat. (Back in the day, our teachers would not allow us to use this word except when referring to the animal.)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, this is what is so strange to my perceptions as of a person brought up in the atmosphere of utmost formality. Nobody would address a child that way, esp. somebody else`s child. My grandparents would call each other by name but, I found out, that once abroad and speaking a foreign tongue, they would use the polite form of "you" to address each other, as well as anybody else. 
  I avoid familiarity as well. I may not be so strict but my distant cousin, who is from a much stricter and conservative family, had told me recently that her growing daughter is learning her lesson - she would not respond unless "Lady" was attached before her name.


----------



## Sammo

I don't want to say anything offensive, but it really depends on the class of people.


----------



## Jayani Isha

hi,  though my compatriota says it's a litlle vulgar, in Chile the word "pendejo" is widely used for kids and for pubic hair.  I think, the comparison came from that it's a small and quite bothering, sometimes, hair, as kids are.

It's also used when someone acts childish.  "Este es más pendejo"  He is so childish, you'll hear a lot!

hope it helps


----------



## Moritzchen

It's just a vulgar word. No one is forced to use it. It's there, it exists. If you decide to move to southern South America you may go for days without hearing it. Now, in other areas, where it means "asshole" or "dumbass", you may hear it more frequently.


----------



## Oso Blanco

Where I live as an exchange student in Mexico right now it's frequently used as a cruder form for "Burro". So basically "dumb-ass" or "idiot". My classmates also loved teaching me to say "Me hago pendejo", which means something like "I'm not doing shit". I haven't heard "pendejo" used for _pubis_ or _kid_ in this area, but I've got no doubt it's significance changes geographically.

Also, I talked to a man from Mexico City and he understood "Me hago pendejo" in the same way.


----------



## onomatopeya

En Chile significa también niño, adolescente, en forma despectiva.
Por ejemplo cuando hay un grupo de chicos y llegan sus hermanos menores, dirían _ya llegaron los pendejos!
_O como dice Moritzchen, _los politicos hacen cada pendejada!

_Pero no es una palabra de lo más "bonita", como para usarla en cualquier contexto.


----------



## Mafelo505

Setwale_Charm said:


> Well, I must say that I see it as a pretty ugly tradition calling children this way. I do not know much about the status of children in Latin American society but this particular example does not sound very inspiring.


 
Please be reassured that there is nothing insulting in the way '*pendejo*' is used in Argentina. It is simply meant to address a kid or even someone younger than yourself.

It can even be used as a compliment.

Two old friends meet after a long time:
"Tanto tiempo sin verte ! Estás hecho un *pendejo *! El tiempo no pasa para vos..."

Saludos


----------



## jardinero

Fascinating how a word can change its meaning depending on location... That's the thing I like about 'international' languages such as Spanish.

Im' a new member and wanted to say thanks to all for their input and making this site a real treasure!

Regards.


----------



## Caliwoman

If it used when speaking to a woman, is it pendejo or pendeja?  Isn't kind of like the word "whore?"


----------



## VEROCley

Caliwoman, if it used when speaking to a woman, it is pendeja


----------



## Caliwoman

Thanks so much.


----------



## VEROCley

The translation into English would not be a "whore" but something like ç"silly" "dumb" "stupid" "idiot" (perhaps asshole), I don't know, I think you know more words like those than me.


----------



## Caliwoman

I'm confused...  Why would I know more of those words than you?  :-o


----------



## tuvir

En España también usamos esta palabra cuando consideramos a los demás inferior a uno. Por ejemplo un político antes de sus elecciones frecuenta un mercado y saluda al pescadero, carnicero etc. con una amplia sonrisa, pero cuando da la espalda dice ¡Qué horror, como huelen estos pendejos ! o sea es una palabra ofensiva.


----------



## TioTomas

I saw a thread on here recently talking about the meaning of "pendejo".

When I was a kid in E. Los Angeles, we used to call each other pendejo.
There was an old Puerto Rican who moved into the neighborhood, and he
told us not to say "pendejo". 

He said it only meant "dumbass" to pachucos and Mexicans. Its real meaning
was not exactly traslatable, he said that a pendejo was a man who was 
"too stupid, to tell his pregnant wife that he was sterile". LOL. So it means
"Cuckold" to Puerto Ricans?

Tio T.


----------



## kazijistan

In my country, "pendejo" is used to mean children, but it is also used to express some kind of childish behaviour in grown up people. An attitude like that would be called "pendejada". "Eres un pendejo" -no matter the age of the people you are saying that- means you are not mature, you behave like a child.


----------



## paradespejardudas

same as Argentina


----------



## TioTomas

In Texas, you hear "no seas pendejo, huey" a lot. 
We take it as  "don't be an idiot, you ox"
Tio T


----------



## didakticos

Estaba traduciendo un testimonio y me topé con la palabra _pendejo_ y vine aquí a ver que me decían. En el testimonio estaba usada por un puertorriqueño o portorriqueño y tiene la connotación de "cobarde". Parece que en México también tiene esa connotación y en mi país, Costa Rica, la usamos en ese mismo sentido. Un ejemplo: en un día frío, al lado de alguna piscina o río, algunos muchachos dudan en entrar al agua y alguien les dice: "No sean _pendejos_, tírense".

Una vez una mujer norteamericana quiso insultarme con esa palabra y no lo logró.

I was translating a testimony and I run into the word _pendejo_ and come here to see what do you can tell me. On the testimony it was used for a Puerto Rican person, and has the connotation of "coward". Seems like it in Mexico they have also the same connotation, and in my country, Costa Rica, we use it in the same way. One example: in a chilly day, close to a swiming pool or river, some kids are hesitant to enter in the water, and somebody says: "Dont' be _pendejos_, dive in".

One time, an american lady wanted to insult me with that word, and she couldn't do it.


----------



## Mirlo

Mi aporte:
En Panamá "pendejo" se usa sólo para llamar alguien "tonto/idiota".

Saludos,


----------



## PPC

A lo mejor soy mas vieja que los otros chilenos que han contestado, pero para mi pendejo me suena sumamente mal.   En la universidad un novio/pololo colombiano me dijo "no seas pendeja" y casi me muero.  Cuando yo le dije una vez que no sea "maricón" el, idem....


----------



## abreusdb

In Dominican Republic does mean basically "COWARD".


----------



## Sammo

> He said it only meant "dumbass" to pachucos and Mexicans. Its real meaning
> was not exactly traslatable, he said that a pendejo was a man who was
> "too stupid, to tell his pregnant wife that he was sterile". LOL. So it means
> "Cuckold" to Puerto Ricans?


 
No it doesn't. That's probably what he like to call those kinds of people, and yeah you can use it to call someone who is cuckolded a "pendejo" if you feel like it, but it does not specifically mean that.

Pendejo is like saying "asshole".

It is NOT like saying "dumbass". 

Dumbass is not vulgar in English. Sure, it is insulting but it does not carry the weight that "pendejo" has and is used in the majority of places just like "asshole" would be used on someone.


----------



## Mirlo

PPC said:


> A lo mejor soy mas vieja que los otros chilenos que han contestado, pero para mi pendejo me suena sumamente mal. En la universidad un novio/pololo colombiano me dijo "no seas pendeja" y casi me muero. Cuando yo le dije una vez que no sea "maricón" el, idem....


 
Bueno eso es porque por nuestro lado del "río"  es como decir no seas "tonta", no creo que te haya querido ofender de gran manera.

Saludos,


----------



## TioTomas

I meant to say, that a Puerto Rican told me the defination of "pendejo" was
someone that did not have the balls to tell his pregnant wife he was sterile.

I've heard it used like "chicken" , "sissy" etc also.

tio tomas


----------



## Dehydrogenase

Sammo said:


> Pendejo is like saying "asshole".


 
Yes, I have some Mexican friends and they told me it means that.


----------



## AleRossell

Being Mexican, I can tell you that it is insulting. "Asshole" sounds right to me.


----------



## Marias-espanol

Sammo said:


> Pendejo is like saying "asshole".


 


Dehydrogenase said:


> Yes, I have some Mexican friends and they told me it means that.


 


OperaSauvage said:


> Being Mexican, I can tell you that it is insulting. "Asshole" sounds right to me.


I agree with these people. That is what I have always heard it was too.
All of my Spanish friends are Mexicans.  I have no idea what it means in other countries.
María


----------



## phantom2007

In Venezuela it could be simply "don't be stupid" (to believe that). Not a too strong expression.

in Argentina it is the name of the pubis hair and for some reason it is also used for the children.


----------



## RoimerG.

Hi! I'm Venezuelan, and here I has eared the word "pendejo" with two nuances:   
· "Clown", "idiot", "asshole", "some body easily deceived".
· "Cowardly", "easily frightened", "Easy to intimidate", "without pants".

This word is a minor insult for the majority of the people here, specially for younger and nearly friends, for those it is commonly used. 

But I has read that another meaning used some countries correspond to:
· _<La palabra "Pendejo" viene del latín pectiniculus, formada de    pecten (pubis) y culus (pequeño). Esta palabra es considerada    grosería y se refiere a los pelos del pubis.> _(I can't post the URL because "Is not allowed until I reach to 30 posts", I think is for protect us of spam...)

So, be careful when using it (or avoid to use it), may be inoffensive for some ones, but offensive for another ones. 

PD: I'm learning English, so ALL corrections are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## TioTomas

Thanks for all the responses. 
And I have heard that pendejo means "a pubic hair" also.
What about "Pinche", como no seas pinche, huey!
Who can give a good translation of "pinche".  I say it means "stingy".
Tio Tomas


----------



## Dyablo

en méxico Pendéjo es un insultoo. es como decir tonto pero más fuerte.
niño:- se me quebró el plato
madre:- ah como eres de PENDEJO!

también lo puedes usar con tus amigos pero suavemente (de esta forma no insultas) pueden estar hablando y que diga una tontada y contestarle vel-pendejo! xd:


----------



## Quique07

Pendejo mean dumbass, asshole, etc...

basically is a word to put somebody down.



TioTomas said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> And I have heard that pendejo means "a pubic hair" also.
> What about "Pinche", como no seas pinche, huey!
> Who can give a good translation of "pinche". I say it means "stingy".
> Tio Tomas


 
piche means like stupid..

for example:

pinche pendejo = stupid dumbass
pinche wuey am thinking like dumb dude, stupid fu( fu, like the slang for friend)


----------



## LaReinita

So, be careful when using it (or avoid to use it), may be inoffensive to some , but offensive to others. 

PD: I'm learning English, so ALL corrections are welcome. Thanks![/quote]

A small correction for you.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## phantom2007

"pinche" also means a low qualification worker, somebody who helps a more qualified person. Telling smb he/she is a "pinche" could be  disparaging. 

It is also a minor profession, in relation to helping in kitchen activities in restaurants. (un pinche de cocina, a kitchen assistant)


----------



## RoimerG.

LaReinita said:


> So, be careful when using it (or avoid to use it), may be inoffensive to some , but offensive to others.
> 
> PD: I'm learning English, so ALL corrections are welcome. Thanks!
> 
> A small correction for you.
> 
> Espero que te ayude.



Thanks!!


----------



## chiclayano_cebichero

I'm Peruvian and I don't recommend you to use it in a formal conversation. This is "street"-Slang of young boys defining people, that are doing shark or rascal things. 
So the contrary of stupid or dumb like in Mexiko.


----------



## ufotofu9

How's this?
In Mexico and the U.S, Pendejo means Dickhead. In Spain in means a slob.


----------



## LaFlautista

uauu. Too many interpretations for one word! The Spanish language itself is diverse. What could be coolness in one country, can be something totally different in another!


----------



## Sammo

There is another thread on this.

In the majority of places, "pendejo" is the direct equivalent to the English word "asshole".

I say that specifically because both words are quite common in each respective language and they are largely used in the exact same way (in most Hispanic countries at least).


----------



## PanCrudo

I had a boyfriend from Mexico, he said there pendejo was very bad and they weren't allowed to say it on TV. It meant like Ahole or the like. 
I lived in Honduras and got on to friends for saying it, but they said there it wasn't as bad, but still not something you would say to your Mother, but still used daily like the word stupid. 
Also I thought pinche was the F word, thats how the boyfriend from Mexico described it, he could of been confused though. I didnt hear that word a lot in Honduras.


----------



## ufotofu9

Yup la usa de Pendejo en España es muy suave, y significa alguien sucio, o, en ingles, "a slob." En Iberoamericana, yo creo que pendejo significa "dickhead" as que "asshole." En España se dice gilipollas para significar "asshole." Y aunque no estoy seguro come se dice "dickhead en España, algo similar existe... seguro


----------



## Mirlo

ufotofu9 said:


> Yup la usa de Pendejo en España es muy suave, y significa alguien sucio, o, en ingles, "a slob." En Iberoamericana, yo creo que pendejo significa "dickhead" as que "asshole." En España se dice gilipollas para significar "asshole." Y aunque no estoy seguro come se dice "dickhead en España, algo similar existe... seguro


 
No, no en toda Iberoamérica, como dije antes "pendejo" en Panamá es simplemente "tonto (a)"

saludos,


----------



## Moritzchen

We´re just going around and around with this one. In the Southern Cone it´s just a derogatory term for* kid. *


----------



## didakticos

TioTomas said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> And I have heard that pendejo means "a pubic hair" also.
> What about "Pinche", como no seas pinche, huey!
> Who can give a good translation of "pinche". I say it means "stingy".
> Tio Tomas


 
Hola Tio Tomas:

it seems to me that your question about "pinche" can start a new thread. Anyway, as far as I know, "pinche" is a derogatory term in Mexico (I don't know if it would also in another country).

Because I'm from Costa Rica, I can tell you that for us is a very common word. It means "cheap" (like a cheap person). So, for example, in Costa Rica I can use it even with my mother. Let's say that she is helping with some charity and I think she is not giving them enough money, so I can tell her:

Mami, no sea pinche. Déles un poco más de plata [de dinero]

Suerte y gracias a tod@s por sus aportes.


----------



## Danielaf

In Argentina it is also used deregative for women/men who are in their forties and act as if they were still 20 or date younger people. 'Se hacen los pendejos! Se creen pendejos! 
My uncle calls me pende or pendex as an endearment term... And when I turned 40 they offered consolation telling me 'Pero si estás hecha una pendeja! Meaning that I sitll looked young. In that sense it was not offensive.

Daniela


----------



## Cubanosoy

En Cuba la palabra tiene primariamente dos significados:
a) Vello púbico
b) Persona cobarde y púsilanime.

En inglés sería chicken shit.


----------



## Piano_boy_chile

En Chile la palabra tiene la misma connotación que Danielaf dice que tiene en Argentina: persona que actúa en forma inmadura o infantil. O de por sí se les dice así peyorativamente a los niños o adolescentes, a los menores que uno (aunque a veces dependiendo del contexto tambiénm puede ser con cariño, pero igual es una grosería).


----------



## la zarzamora

Rayines said:


> In Argentina it's used to refer to young people, it hasn't its original sense, and it's a little derogative: "Qué pendejos éstos!" You can also say, as a joke (when you aren't soooooo young):"¡Pero si soy un/a pendejo/a todavía!". It's familiar, though.


 
I agree.


----------



## neuzforyou

chiclayano_cebichero said:


> I'm Peruvian and I don't recommend you to use it in a formal conversation. This is "street"-Slang of young boys defining people, that are doing shark or rascal things.
> So the contrary of stupid or dumb like in Mexiko.



I have heard from other peruvians it is used similar context as player is used in america. 
estoy en un otro discusión sobre que significa player y pendejo es unas de las palabras. y esos son mas...
pendejo(a)
ligón(a)
jugador(a)
ligador(a)
mujeriego


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Hay otro hilo sobre esto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=577923&highlight=pendejo


----------



## Mirlo

neuzforyou said:


> I have heard from other peruvians it is used similar context as player is used in america.
> estoy en un otro discusión sobre que significa player y pendejo es unas de las palabras. y esos son mas...
> pendejo(a)
> ligón(a)
> jugador(a)
> ligador(a)
> mujeriego


 
Esto viene de un Diccionario latinoamericano:
*Perú *
Se refieren a alguien vivaracho, despierto, también se puede referir al vello púbico.

*Ejemplo : *_"Luis es un pendejo, porque tiene dos novias a la vez._

_Ayyyyy me acabo desacar un pendejo que se atascó en el cierre de mi pantalón."_

*Sinónimos : *Vivo 
*Antónimos : *Tonto 

Enviado por : Carlos (Trujillo, Perú) 20/01/2007 01:59pm


----------



## Fotografo

un color equivocado en mi persona, mi padre desde nino me dice: Pendejo
soy Daltonico.


----------



## Danielaf

No entiendo el uso al que te refieres. Nunca escuché pendejo relacionado a colores. ¿Podrías dar un ejemplo más concreto?


----------

